# Problema con nodos raid[solved]

## lanstat

Saludos a todos, el problema esta en que estoy intentando montar un sistema raid 0 hasta ahora he logrado crear el nodo y montar el sistema pero el problema radica cuando reinicio el nodo que he creado desaparece.

Cual puede ser el problema?Last edited by lanstat on Tue Dec 07, 2010 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

y que es lo que haces para crear el "nodo" ? es un raid por software o conectado a una controladora raid ?

saluetes

----------

## lanstat

es un raid por software, creado con mknod

----------

## gringo

mknod no debería hacerte falta si usas mdadm y tienes todo bien en el kernel.

Si es por software y dices que no te aparecen al reinicio los dispositivos, estás seguro de que tienes las particiones marcadas como fd y tienes todo lo relacionado con raid compilado dentro del kernel ?

saluetes

----------

## lanstat

Saludos las particiones estan bienconfiguradas, mira despues de reiniciar haciendo un mdadm --auto-detect me reconoce las particiones raid y crea los correspondientes dm, ahora el kernel lo compile siguiente el manual que esta en gentoo si me dijeras los modulos que deberian estar cargados me harias un gran favor   :Smile: 

----------

## pelelademadera

proba agregando lvm a sysinit...

```
rc-update add lvm sysinit
```

primero cargara device-mapper (after modules device-mapper)

eso ejecutara:

/lib64/rcscripts/addons/dm-start.sh (en mi caso que uso amd64)

y eso carga los volumenes raid.

yo uso software raid. un intel P55

otra forma que deberia andar es cargar device-mapper en sysinit, ahi voy a probar a ver que pasa desactivando lvm y agregando device-mapper solamente

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por las respuestas. Bueno acabo de solucionar ejecuando esto:

 *Quote:*   

> mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf

 

----------

